# Two Pole Permit



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Did that new regulation get passed that in 2014 you won't need a two pole permit because they are raising the price of fishing/combination permits? If so will that apply to permits sold in 2013 that don't expire until mid 2014? Or will it only apply to permits sold in 2014? I am asking because I haven't bought a two pole permit this year yet, but I don't want to pay the $15 for one if in 3 weeks I won't need it anymore. I definitely need two poles for ice fishing.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2014_pdfs/2014_fishing_low.pdf

Check back later. After the legislature and the governor decide. The UDWR recommends June for further updates.

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Remember Flaming Gorge is different.

From the Proclamation:

_A person may use up to six lines, poles or 
tip-ups-without a second-pole permit-
when fishing at Flaming Gorge Reservoir 
through the ice. Please see page 27 for more 
information._

Page 27 reads:

_A person may use up to six lines without 
a second-pole permit when fishing at 
Flaming Gorge Reservoir through the 
ice. When using more than two lines at 
Flaming Gorge Reservoir, the angler's 
name shall be attached to each line, pole 
or tip-up, and the angler shall check only 
their lines_

Now go catch some burbot!


----------

